# Fallout with indica



## Flatlines (Oct 9, 2014)

stronly advise all of you to get ur favoret couch lock strain n melt into some post apocolyps game play


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 9, 2014)

rockstar kush is the heaviest idica i ever smoked


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 9, 2014)

Flatlines said:


> stronly advise all of you to get ur favoret couch lock strain n melt into some post apocolyps game play


 damn, any Bethesda game and some good herb go nicely together, but then POOF! there goes like ten hours, and your girlfriend has texted six times and your dog needs walking...


----------



## Flatlines (Oct 10, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> damn, any Bethesda game and some good herb go nicely together, but then POOF! there goes like ten hours, and your girlfriend has texted six times and your dog needs walking...


gotta have the time


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> damn, any Bethesda game and some good herb go nicely together, but then POOF! there goes like ten hours, and your girlfriend has texted six times and your dog needs walking...


When I think Fallout, I think Black Isle Studios.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jan 11, 2015)

I just got Fallout: New Vegas for X-Mas. Game is addicting for sure. Got a solid 100+ hours in it so far and barely reached the Strip. I can't stand playing FPS type games either, but the RPG elements and less frenzied combat just work for me in this game. Also got Fallout 3 but I've heard it's not as good or "Fallouty" as New Vegas so haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2015)

anybody else play far cry 4 baked? lol


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> anybody else play far cry 4 baked? lol


loving far cry 4 right now. about 55% complete of the game. outstanding

fallout is incredible too. as close to a perfect game as it gets for me. I actually liked 3 better than new vegas


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2015)

DutchHaze said:


> loving far cry 4 right now. about 55% complete of the game. outstanding
> 
> fallout is incredible too. as close to a perfect game as it gets for me. I actually liked 3 better than new vegas


i feel bad killing tapirs when im baked lol, they're so mellow and don't hurt nobody


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 12, 2015)

ha! ya I feel bad killin most of those animals. until they start attacking me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2015)

DutchHaze said:


> ha! ya I feel bad killin most of those animals. until they start attacking me


i know ppl who kill innocent animals in real life and don't feel bad. i geuss thats the difference between good ppl and bad


----------



## Flatlines (Jan 14, 2015)

no far cry its not fallout even tho its modeled the same no dice just never liked the series


----------



## justugh (Jan 26, 2015)

fallout kicks ass .it is my all time fav game i played them all and new vegas is still on my system about to try the new add on of Brazil 1.1 gbs of new maps and missions for free from Nexus

50 cal inc rounds and u pick off the head the body pops and falls to ground on fire .........they come running at u and come tho a mine field u set up ....the ones that make it chainsaw


----------



## GvegasGrowa (Jan 31, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I just got Fallout: New Vegas for X-Mas. Game is addicting for sure. Got a solid 100+ hours in it so far and barely reached the Strip. I can't stand playing FPS type games either, but the RPG elements and less frenzied combat just work for me in this game. Also got Fallout 3 but I've heard it's not as good or "Fallouty" as New Vegas so haven't tried it yet.


Fallot 3 is way better than new vegas. Pick up 3 game of the year withe the expansions... play evil. Poison the water... do wasteland survival guide.. get the bobble... then blow up megaton!!! Ive put over 1000hrs in fallout 3. Vegas was so damn glitchy i couldnt finish all the expansions


----------



## Flatlines (Feb 10, 2015)

iv put in 350hr on 3 and 650 on vegas with both full expansion discs and have even done all the achivments/thropys for the game i like them both the trick to new vegas tho is to fast travel like every 30min or so and ur good

also he is definetly pretending LOLOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)

GvegasGrowa said:


> View attachment 3342809
> . Vegas was so damn glitchy i couldnt finish all the expansions


I had to uninstall after several patches and start over, that seemed to help a lot. I had to do the same thing with fallout 3 and skyrim too.

All the open world games Bethesda has put out since oblivion have been buggy and glitchy as fuck.

Speaking of Bethesda, I just got Dishonored new for $5 and it's been pretty damn good.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2015)

im gonna make a RIU newvegas mod


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2015)

justugh said:


> fallout kicks ass .it is my all time fav game i played them all and new vegas is still on my system about to try the new add on of Brazil 1.1 gbs of new maps and missions for free from Nexus
> 
> 50 cal inc rounds and u pick off the head the body pops and falls to ground on fire .........they come running at u and come tho a mine field u set up ....the ones that make it chainsaw



do you know when there gonna finish project Brazil 

i loved being a dick to everyone and i wish i could continue lol but i went to the cabin and spent an hour looking for what the quest marker was pointing to 

btw im a hardcore fallout fan and im working on a few mods and its awesome to see another fallout fan


----------



## justugh (Feb 18, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> do you know when there gonna finish project Brazil
> 
> i loved being a dick to everyone and i wish i could continue lol but i went to the cabin and spent an hour looking for what the quest marker was pointing to
> 
> btw im a hardcore fallout fan and im working on a few mods and its awesome to see another fallout fan


i am not sure he was looking for help to get the next installment out 
http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/

fucking love the game how many games just lets u shoot the guy in the face when talking .....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 18, 2015)

fallout 4 is apparently coming out


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2015)

justugh said:


> i am not sure he was looking for help to get the next installment out
> http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/
> 
> fucking love the game how many games just lets u shoot the guy in the face when talking .....



lol 


and yeah i saw that i offered some help but i think my newbie nexus account scared him off 


project Brazil is rare because its an actually good quest/new world mod alot are note quest or bounty hunter quests


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fallout 4 is apparently coming out



yeah beth was hiring people not that long ago for scripting or something (not for that horror game they where hiring when that game would have been in testing or beta


----------



## vostok (Mar 2, 2015)

In all my gaming with the fallout series, I only made one weapon a nuke grenade ...just to try it out, this is part of the game thats really dumb as you have no incentive to make a weapon.

why waste time making stuff, but I would like to fly one of them planes at rivet city and I see cars and bikes at nexus mods

So what stuff have you made at the work bench..?


----------

